# Reading



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

Any avid scifi and fantasy bookworms on the forum?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## zadiac (24/5/17)

yessir

anne mccaffrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

zadiac said:


> yessir
> 
> anne mccaffrey


Ahhh fond memories

You see her son Todd took over the series

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

David eddings
Raymond E Feist
Trudi Canavan

3 of my favs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

craigb said:


> David eddings
> Raymond E Feist
> Trudi Canavan
> 
> 3 of my favs


Your first are also 2 of my favourites


Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Ahhh fond memories
> 
> You see her son Todd took over the series
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



I didnt know. Havent read in while. Is he any good?


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

Have not read his ones. Still on my to read list

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

And there's the grand master, he who sits above all genre... Terry Pratchett

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

Red rising trilogy is a very good read. Pierce Brown

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

craigb said:


> And there's the grand master, he who sits above all genre... Terry Pratchett


Try as i might i just could not get into his books  but i hear great things abt the books

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Try as i might i just could not get into his books  but i hear great things abt the books
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


The trick is to skip his first one, colour of magic.


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

craigb said:


> The trick is to skip his first one, colour of magic.


Hehe ok. Will add to the kindle library

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe ok. Will add to the kindle library
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Try Mort. Was the first for me and HRH.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

From Raymond E Feist The Riftwar series is probably one of my all time fav reads

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> From Raymond E Feist The Riftwar series is probably one of my all time fav reads
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Pug is one of the all time awesomest chars. And the main character from daughter of the Empire series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

The other one is ol David Gemmel and his Rigante series

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

craigb said:


> Pug is one of the all time awesomest chars. And the main character from daughter of the Empire series.


Truly epic

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

craigb said:


> Try Mort. Was the first for me and HRH.


Mine was Guards Guards. So Pratchett is top of the list then:

China Meiville 
David Eddings 
David Gemmel 
David Brin.

Not sure if this counts but a few horrors as well particularly H.P. Lovecraft

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Mine was Guards Guards. So Pratchett is top of the list then:
> 
> China Meiville
> David Eddings
> ...


Ghwerig, is that you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

craigb said:


> Ghwerig, is that you?


He's a distant cousin actually  

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/5/17)

link for Red Rising


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

I devour at least two books of that genre every week. 

A kindle is the best thing since....you know what. 

Do not ask me for favourites. I never remember titles or authors' names. Love them all.

These lists are handy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/5/17)

only 5 people on the forum that read

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> only 5 people on the forum that read


Sometimes I read the classifieds at the back of porno mags when I'm bored, does that count? 

But seriously very little Sci-Fi of Fantasy for me apart from the Dune series. I tried to read Terry Pratchett once and it was like a bad acid trip and made my head hurt a lot!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Sometimes I read the classifieds at the back of porno mags when I'm bored, does that count?
> 
> But seriously very little Sci-Fi of Fantasy for me apart from the Dune series. I tried to read Terry Pratchett once and it was like a bad acid trip and made my head hurt a lot!


reading is reading  so I guess the porno ads also qualify
LMAO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> reading is reading  so I guess the porno ads also qualify
> LMAO


Oh! I suppose the Redwall series by Brian Jacques is also fantasy, but I would never admit to reading that on a public forum

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh! I suppose the Redwall series by Brian Jacques is also fantasy, but I would never admit to reading that on a public forum


BUSTED

lets just leave it at young adult fiction

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mender31 (25/5/17)

What about Douglas Adams? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Huffapuff (31/5/17)

For mind-blowing science fiction Iain M Banks is the greatest imo. His Culture novels in particular are epic in scale and imagination. He's such a great story teller, his normal fiction is great too. 

Neil Stephenson also does some amazing work, from sci-fi to historical to just great fiction. 

Terry Pratchett is wickedly good, but you've gotta see past his oddness first. Then you glimpse his genius! Unfortunately for me his later books lacked that edge, guess he was getting sick so maybe that's why. 

My classics growing up were the rift war saga and Robert Jordan's massive Wheel of Time series. Sadly I found the Wheel of Time books got better after Jordan's death.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb (31/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> My classics growing up were the rift war saga and Robert Jordan's massive Wheel of Time series. Sadly I found the Wheel of Time books got better after Jordan's death.


I must have made it to about book 6 or 7 of wheel of time before I gave up. It just got too long winded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> For mind-blowing science fiction Iain M Banks is the greatest imo. His Culture novels in particular are epic in scale and imagination. He's such a great story teller, his normal fiction is great too.
> 
> Neil Stephenson also does some amazing work, from sci-fi to historical to just great fiction.
> 
> ...


Awesome books dude

Banks is very good. Very vivid storytelling.

You should have a look at Neal Asher

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/5/17)

craigb said:


> I must have made it to about book 6 or 7 of wheel of time before I gave up. It just got too long winded


That series is on the back burner currently. Had to make space for sanderson's stormlight archive

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Huffapuff (31/5/17)

craigb said:


> I must have made it to about book 6 or 7 of wheel of time before I gave up. It just got too long winded


Oh yeah, he almost ruined it for me because of that. But Brandon Sanderson took over after he died and did a much better job.


----------



## BubiSparks (31/5/17)

I've read most of the authors mentioned here, but still enjoy the old masters - Asimov, Clarke, Heinlein, Herbert, et al - even HG Wells....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (23/4/18)

Old Thread but give Patrick Rothfuss a go. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/18)

If you like fantasy, here are some awesome lists to help find good books.

Patrick Rothfuss's Kingkiller Chronicles are number 2 on their top 25 list, @Steyn777. Brilliant.

Just finished Nation by Terry Pratchett - absolutely worth your while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

These are my books

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> These are my books
> 
> View attachment 130011


The Jungle Book.... still read that on occasion but packed away or with one of my kids at present

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/4/18)

My most recent books:


> Altered Carbon - Morgan, Richard K.
> An Unwelcome Quest - Meyer, Scott
> Artemis - Weir, Andy
> Catharsis - Bagwell, Travis
> ...



Thoroughly enjoyed everything except Magician: Apprentice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (25/4/18)

Had to make a small bookcase to take my collection. Now need another of the same size

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Any avid scifi and fantasy bookworms on the forum?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Robert Heinlein's Starship Troopers changed my life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)

excellent story !
From a local reviewer: The narrative mostly follows Arial, a young queen upon whose shoulders lies the “future of freethinkers everywhere” (to quote the blurb on the back), but often switches between a variety of characters on both sides of the conflict and often in vastly different locations on distant planets. So it tells a story of grand scale and brings together many actors as events unfold. It could have been very scattered, but the writing is superb, being evocative and gripping without losing composition, and for the most part I was able to keep all the threads together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)

In the time after the second shadow, a Saumanese Moon Runner clan harbours a great secret, powerful enough to bring the Worlds to their knees. Who will be the first to fall?

It has been twenty years since the war against the shadow. The Malachi nation stands on the brink of civil war, immortal Cleya warriors burn upon the funeral pyres and the Daemons grow restless. Kieran, the young and ambitious Elvin King, tries to restore civility amongst the dark and brutal Worlds but succeeds only in opening the gate for something far more sinister...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> These are my books
> 
> View attachment 130011


@BioHAZarD what was funny about this post? Come on, share it. I wanna know - curiosity is killing me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> These are my books
> 
> View attachment 130011


my Tolkien is somewhere in a box ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @BioHAZarD what was funny about this post? Come on, share it. I wanna know - curiosity is killing me now.


geeze i'm getting old. Can't remember that far back 

if i had to hazard a guess it was probably for the tae bo dvd

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> geeze i'm getting old. Can't remember that far back
> 
> if i had to hazard a guess it was probably for the tae bo dvd


Hahahahahahahaha that I would understand as it's not a book. 

Which reminds me, time to chuck it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


> my Tolkien is somewhere in a box ...



My brother has the 6 book boxset of Lord of the Ring, I've read them twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/11/18)

Review:
Very descriptive, but terrible story line

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/19)

Thoroughly enjoying this at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------

